# magnetic sheets



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a magnetic sheet for Riley. Does anyone have one? When do you use them? Show weekends? Always? Sometimes? How do you like them?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FP, not sure what you mean by "magnetic sheet", but my trainer got Back on Track sheet (and I got their pad for winter riding). Can't really speak of horse (didn't have a chance to try pad :wink: ), but their human back support (made with same technology) definitely works (several people tried it).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This one is 200 bucks but I've found them as low as 80. It is supposed to help with soreness I geuss. I've seen them at the horse shows. I was wondering if it would help w/ Ri's hip issue.

Magnetic Sheet - Magnetic & Heat Therapy from SmartPak Equine

He's on Smartflex III already and I was going to research some type of poultice as well...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the other one Dura-Tech® Magnetic Sheet in Stable Sheets at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My trainer is using this one: Back on Track Ceramic Mesh Sheet < Magnetic & Cold Therapy < Horse Blankets & Sheets|Dover Saddlery. She said its great. BUT its very costly too. Unfortunately I don't know about those you posted - never run into someone using it...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen them at shows but I don't really know anything about them and I've never talked to anyone about them....


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I know several people who use the Back on Track sheet. Their horses seem to move out easier in their warm up. I'd say it does make a difference, but I would imagine results vary from horse to horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Back on track is ceramic, not magnetic. It's heat therapy.
I've never tried magnetic blankets but th back on track stuff works for me personally.
If you are serious about the magnets then I wouldn't bother with the mesh sheets with fridge magnets sewn on. If there's a registered massage therapist in your area some of them are affiliated with centurion (?) And they have a big blue, battery powered blanket that is quite powerful. Rmts will usually let clients use them or rent them. I think they might also do IR therapy which is godly. That's what I would recommend though.

Good luck!

Eta I Googled it and no IR but they are pricey if you're renting from dover or other. They get very good reviews though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How do you use the back on track stuff? just a few hours when you feel like you need it? Overnight at a show? I'm really ignorant on this. I have concerns over the early onset of arthritis. Riley fractured his hip at around 6 months and it took nearly a year to heal. One of the things I was told would be a concern with him was arthritis in that hip. I have him on Smartflex Ultra III and was going to talk to the vet about any other things I could do to keep him healthy and happy. 

The magnetic sheets had a write-up in a magazine and looked pretty neat but I don't know which brands are best. I don't know I've even read about ceramic. I am planning to set up a chiro/accupuncture appointment soon. Most people think I'm crazy for it but... Oh well... crazy I may be....


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a full set of magnet wraps and blankets. Rarely use them as I have all the Bioscan stuff now and it works 1000000 times better then the magnets.

With the magnets you can only use them for so long and then they start to do the opposite of what you want. Also depending on how strong the magnet is will determine how long you can leave them on and how well they work.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Farmpony your best bet is to speak with your vet. What is going to prevent arthritis is proper triming, proper conditioning and keeping an eye on things and treating it immediately. I swear by Adequan for joint maintenance and protection.

If you want to talk about IR therapy or magnetic therapy options the best person to discuss it with is your vet.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll give her a call. Thanks.

I need to get his teeth floated anyway.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Anabel. I tried the Magnetic Therapy with Nelson, a fellow in the area has all the "tools" to do so and started his own business - I saw a slight change, but it didn't "fix" anything nor "gor rid of" anything. It was just therapy.

The root of the issue, as Anabel said, is chiropractics, proper hoof angles, conditioning and I swear by Adequan. Nelson changed in his movement and personallity after his first dose was given.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I find that vets unless they specialize in such things know very very little about Magnet and IR therapy. I have been using IR therapy for for over 12 years with my reiners. Do not inject hocks and all my reiners are still sound. Will vet clear also.

I use Injectable gluecosamine and Bioscan and Migun pads. Works wonders. Even my 31 yo broodmare loves them. Limp one day 3 days with pads and limp is gone.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How do magnets work?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

They increase the circulation. To a point. However if you are not careful it ban back fire. As it is not a full circulation. It is hard to explain.

This is why I like IR therapy much much better. It promotes healing circulation and cleans the area. If you go to www.bioscanlight.com they have a lot of good info on IR and bioscan therapies.


----------

